

Cassandra Summit 2012 - Slides and Videos - tylerhobbs
http://www.datastax.com/events/cassandrasummit2012/presentations

======
tylerhobbs
Submitter here. For those who are short on time, these are a few of my
favorites:

1\. For those unfamiliar with Cassandra, Patrick McFadin's talk (Building a
Cassandra Based Application from Scratch) can give you a good feel for how
Cassandra tends to be used

2\. Greg Ulrich's talk (Servers Fail, Who Cares?) covers some great ways that
Netflix uses Cassandra for high availability

3\. Scaling MongoDB with Cassandra is a fun lightning talk

~~~
russell_h
Aaron Morton's Cassandra Query Performance talk was great too.

